# mileage



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Who has the most amount of miles on their car so far? So far, I only have a little over 6000 miles.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Who has the most amount of miles on their car so far? So far, I only have a little over 6000 miles.


5,738 arty:


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

7,300 on my 05.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just clicked over 40k. Had the car since late Oct '04.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Ask we again in a year ... Owned since July1 : currently 4100 miles...


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Well over 7k, had the car since late june 05


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> Well over 7k, had the car since late june 05


and i thought i put on the miles :willy: had mine may 28th 2005


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

From May 28th til today... August 6..... Just under 3300 miles.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Got mine Feb 1st '05 and I have 12,500. It's a shame how many miles I put on this car. I'm thinking of buying some cheap 4 banger just so I can keep my GTO garaged and use it only when I need a rush.
:cool


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Just over 14,300 on mine. Had since Dec 19th, 2004.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

got mine sep of 04 with 6K miles.

It's now got 18,000

Looks like i'm 2nd so far!!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Got mine on the first of August with 9 miles on it. Now it has over 700.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

2005 - Picked it up July 30th - 900 miles. Trust me, this cars is my weekend car! My Tahoe can handle all the rest.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I just hit 10k dead on, GROUCHO will have us all beat! (except in post count :lol: )..... j/k


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

16k since 1\8\5


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

6000 since mid january. :cheers


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Just less than 2k miles... I picked mine up on June 4th


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

posted 20K and then put cam package in.

warranty - schmarranty :rofl:


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Picked up my 05 on May 1st... just hit 11,000


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I got mine in mid April. i just got back from a 2500 mile road trip and have 9800.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Bought in March w/135. As of today 4900


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

n00bs.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

bought mine in march, and i have 12,982 right now


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Bought March 19, 2005, and have put on 7,500 miles since then. Total now is just over 8,300, as the car had 800 miles on it when purchased. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Buffalo said:


> Bought March 19, 2005, and have put on 7,500 miles since then. Total now is just over 8,300, as the car had 800 miles on it when purchased. :cheers


so u got it used? i always heard if over 400 miles dealer has to sell as used or as a dealer car


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

Bought a 05 new three weeks ago and have 5554 mike on it. I just cannot seem to stay out of the drivers seat.

Goat Boy


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goat boy said:


> Bought a 05 new three weeks ago and have 5554 mike on it. I just cannot seem to stay out of the drivers seat.
> 
> Goat Boy


Mother of God. Do you drive it 24 hours a day?


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

goat boy said:


> Bought a 05 new three weeks ago and have 5554 mike on it. I just cannot seem to stay out of the drivers seat.
> 
> Goat Boy


how can you afford the gas to put that many miles on it in three weeks im glad i dont drive much still havent broke 6500 miles had it since jan. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Mother of God.


I love that line!!! Huge Super Troopers fan! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I love that line!!! Huge Super Troopers fan! :cheers


 :rofl: Waiting on a sequel.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> :rofl: Waiting on a sequel.


That would kick ass....

I'll just throw in my 300M's mileage cause that's the only thing I have to go by lol.

67k since late 2002


----------

